# الخطوات الأساسية للتعامل مع الكود nfpa 13.



## م. رياض النجار (7 ديسمبر 2014)

الخطوات الأساسية للتعامل مع nfpa -13:
الحمد لله رب العالمين, الرحمن الرحيم, مالك يوم الدين.
بعد أن انتهيت بفضل الله تعالى من ترجمة وكتابة كامل الكود باللغة العربية في سلسلة وصلت إلى خمسة وخمسين كتابا أو جزءا منفصلا, يحتوي كل جزء على شيء معين فقط يسهل الحاجة للوصول إلى المعلومة, في صفحات جاوزت ثمانمائة صفحة, أردت أن أضع بين أيديكم ملخصا للتعامل مع هذا الكتاب الكبير.
​


----------



## م. رياض النجار (7 ديسمبر 2014)

بداية الأمر, لا بد من معرفة درجة تصنيف المبنى الذي ستحميه, ونوع الإشغال الذي سيشغله, وهذا سيكون من الفصل الخامس من الكود, أو الكتاب الخامس من السلسلة.
لا بد من دراسة مصدر الماء الذي سيغذي النظام المركب ومعرفة خصائصه, وهذا من الفصل 24 من الكود, أو الكتاب 37 من السلسلة.
لا بد من حسن اختيار النظام الذي سيتم تركيبه في المبنى, مكوناته, مواصفاته, وهذا ستجدونه في الفصل السابع من الكود, أو الكتب من 19 إلى 22 ومن 25 إلى 30 من السلسلة. وهنا أشير إلى تفضيل النظام الرطب على غيره من الأنظمة.
لا بد من معرفة مكونات الشبكة وطرق التركيب, من أنابيب وحواملها, والمحابس وغيرها, وهذا ما ستجدونه في الفصل السادس والتاسع من الكود, أو الكتب 2 و6 و7 و9 و 10 و11 و12 من السلسلة.
معرفة المواسير تحت الأرض وطرق توصيلها ودعمها, من الفصل العاشر من الكود, أو الكتاب الثالث من السلسلة.
بعد ذلك ستدرس المبنى وعوائقه ومشاكله, وبما إنك اخترت الرشاش الذي ستركبه في النظام عند البند 2, لا بد لك من حسن توزيع هذا النوع المختار من الرشاش مع مراعاة مميزات المبنى المعمارية, وذلك ستجدونه في الفصل الثامن من الكود, أو الكتب 14 و17 و18 و23 و24 ومن 31 إلى 36 من السلسلة.
وهكذا نكون قد انتهينا من توزيع الشبكة واختيار النظام بصورة صحيحة.
نأتي الآن إلى التصميم وقواعد التصميم وقيود التصميم, وهذا من الفصل 11 من الكود, أو من الكتاب 41 من السلسلة. وهنا أشير إلى استحسان إجراء التصميم بالحسابات الهيدروليكية بسبب القيود الموجودة على التصميم بالجداول, وإلى تفضيل الحسابات بالبرامج الحاسوبية على الطريقة اليدوية.
وبعد ذلك لدينا خطوات الحسابات الهيدروليكية أو بالجداول, وذلك في الفصل 23 من الكود, أو من الكتب 3 و45 من السلسلة.
تحضير المخططات والحسابات من الفصل 23 من الكود, أو من الكتاب 44 من السلسلة.
اختبار النظام وقبوله من الفصل 25 من الكود, أو من الكتاب 38 من السلسلة.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (7 ديسمبر 2014)

هذا فيما يتعلق بالمباني من دون تخزين, أما إذا كان لدينا تخزين في المبنى المدروس, فيجب الانتباه إلى النقاط التالية:



تصميم النظام سيكون من الفصل 12 من الكود أو من الكتاب 42 من السلسلة.
في حال كان لدينا تخزين متنوع, فالفصل 13 من الكود والكتاب 43 من السلسلة.
في حال تخزين سلع من تصنيف 1 إلى 4, من دون هياكل تخزين racks فالفصل 14 من الكود والكتاب 46 من السلسلة.
في حال تخزين مطاط وبلاستيك, من دون هياكل تخزين racks, فالفصل 15 من الكود والكتاب 47 من السلسلة.
في حال تخزين سلع من تصنيف 1 إلى 4, في هياكل تخزين racks فالفصل 16 من الكود والكتاب 51 من السلسلة.
في حال تخزين مطاط وبلاستيك, في هياكل تخزين racks, فالفصل 17 من الكود والكتاب 52 من السلسلة.
في حال تخزين الإطارات المطاطية فالفصل 18 من الكود والكتاب 48 من السلسلة.
في حال تخزين لفات ورق فالفصل 19 من الكود والكتاب 49 من السلسلة.
الفصل 20 و21 من الكود يقدم لك طرق تصميم أخرى للتخزين, وذلك في الكتب 53 و53 من السلسلة.
أماكن الإشغال الخاصة تجدونها في الفصل 22 من الكود والكتاب 55 من السلسلة.
مصطلحات التخزين تجدونها في الفصل 3 من الكود وأي كلمة تشكل عليكم فشرحها في هذا الفصل, وقد توزع هذا الفصل في كتب السلسلة, والكتاب 50 خاص بمصطلحات التخزين.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (7 ديسمبر 2014)

هذا وقد تم سابقا نشر 19 جزءا من السلسلة, موجودة في الملتقى.. 

وما تم إنجازه هو جزء منها حتى الآن...

وأرجو من الله تعالى التوفيق للانتهاء منها حسب التخطيط الذي وضعته..


----------



## chiheb.sboui (7 ديسمبر 2014)

اللهم بارك له وزده من علمك


----------



## bagan (7 ديسمبر 2014)

رائع جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عمران احمد (7 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله الف الف الف خير 
و بارك الله فيك و الى مزيد من التوفيق و النجاح ( ان شاء الله ) 
و رزقك الله الفردوس الاعلى من الجنه:75:


----------



## M.Ghareb (8 ديسمبر 2014)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*

جزاكم الله خيرا وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك وبارك الله في مجهوداتك


----------



## Nile Man (8 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng.ahmedjalal (8 ديسمبر 2014)

:77::28:
جزاك الله خيرا :75:


----------



## mhsharkawy (9 ديسمبر 2014)

مجهود رائع جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## malikalmubarak (11 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا عن الامة الاسلامية . هذا عمل ومجهود كبييييير لا يقوم به الا ذوي الهمم العالية . نفع الله بك ووفقك وسدد خطاك وجعلك ذخرا للامة وتقبل الله منا ومنك صالح الاعمال انه ولي ُ ذلك والقادر عليه


----------



## عمرانوف (11 ديسمبر 2014)

ماشالله عليك ..الله لايحرمك الأجر والثواب ويجعلك هالعمل خالص لوجه الله وفي ميزان حسناتك


----------



## abo3mmar (16 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن بعد اذن حضرتك 
ترفعلنا اجزاء هذه السلسة مع الاحتفاظ بكامل الحقوق


----------



## البراء سامح (16 ديسمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## EL3SSAL (21 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## nader makhzoum (22 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (22 ديسمبر 2014)

بارك الله بكم وجزاكم عنا كل خير


----------



## ecc1010 (9 أبريل 2015)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم 
اللهم إجعل مصر أمنة رخاءا سخاءا وسائر بلاد المسلمين إلى يوم الدين 
اللهم اغفر لى ولوالدى ولوالد والدى وللمسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات الأحياء منهم والأموات ولمن له حق على ولمن دخل بيتى مؤمنا


----------



## omer moh alhassan (13 مارس 2016)

جزاك الله كل خييييير


----------

